# Sticky  How to Design a Crossover in PCD



## 123Toid

For years, I wanted to design my own speakers, but didn't understand the intricacies that went into it. For all I knew, you bought a 2500 hz crossover from parts express, picked a woofer and tweeter that looked cool and went at it. It wasn't until i really got into DIY speaker building that I understood how wrong I was. Thankfully, Jeff Bagby came up with a great free to use program that can help us all out. My goal here is to help the DIY community along by helping teach the program to the best of my abilities. If anyone has any suggestions or questions, let me know, I'll see if I can help. Since, I personally am a visual learner, I'm creating a video tutorial series on this program. The first one, I just completed which shows you how to import FRD and ZMA files, as well as where to locate them. And how to use SPL Copy, if all else fails. I also help troubleshoot if your frd files are not importing properly. Here are the programs you will need:

Passive Crossver Designer: http://audio.claub.net/software/jbabgy/jbagby.html

SPL Copy:
http://www.nthtechnologies.com/Speakers/SPLCopy/install.htm

Here's a link to a playlist which contains all the videos in the series:


----------



## 123Toid

I really hope this helps my fellow builders, I know I wish I could have found something like this when I first got started. Hopefully, this will help some of you who were in a similar position as me.


----------



## fusseli

Great information, and ya, it took me years to piece together the information to go through the whole design process correctly.


----------



## 123Toid

Thank You. It really does take a long time to gather the information needed. I am still learning. It is amazing what some people have picked up on, that I'd never heard. Mr Dashpuppy on YouTube just showed how to dampen a waveguide using some type of window sealer. I had never heard of that. I am interested to see his results. 

I remember when I first got into this, I thought it was as simple as just picking speakers a crossover point and building them. I am so glad there were places like this that could actually point me in the right direction.


----------

